# Should i jump ship from the Gaggia classic camp?



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a used gaggia classic off ebay a few months ago and have become totally addicted in my quest for the holy grail espresso.

I am thinking about taking the plunge for either a Giotto Rocky or Tea Millennium, and pairing with a mazzer mini. Is this premature or have I just become influenced by the forums or shiny metal machines? Will I really notice the difference? Bearing in mind I am generally only drinking one espresso a day. I dont see many of these high end home models on ebay so would prob need to buy new.

Admittedly I have found a really nice blend (Italian job by rave) and getting pretty nice results with my porlex hand grinder and gaggia classic.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For one espresso a day you'd probably be best getting a new grinder first. You'll notice a big difference with that.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Will it really make a difference? I am generally getting good extraction rates with the Porlex.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes, it will really make a difference. Moreso than getting a new machine. Unless you need to make a lot of drinks back to back/steam lots of milk the Classic is very capable.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

ok, thanks. You brought me back down to earth. Ill just wait for a super jolly or mini to pop up on gumtree or ebay.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Jeepsy. I went from a Porlex to a Mignon to a Mazzer SJ. All paired with a Classic.

The jumps between them is shot quality is massive. Upgrade the grinder first in my book.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> ok, thanks. You brought me back down to earth. Ill just wait for a super jolly or mini to pop up on gumtree or ebay.


Used ones do come up of here. Have a word with Coffee Chap to as he may have a used grinder. His referbs are legendary......in fact he's a bit of legend on most things coffee.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks. Ok, dumb question - with the super jolly the hopper is pretty massive. Do you normally just fill enough beans (eg 15g) for a shot or do beans stay fresh if you throw in a whole bag. I like to weigh out my dose so not sure about the latter.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's a Mini on gumtree just now in London. Think it's the guy I bought my Royal from. He drives a bit of a hard bargain but it's probably worth waiting for an SJ IMO - one finishing soon http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-commercial-Coffee-Grinder-FULLY-REFURBISHED-SW-LONDON-AMAZING-/161417813287?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2595405d27


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> thanks. Ok, dumb question - with the super jolly the hopper is pretty massive. Do you normally just fill enough beans (eg 15g) for a shot or do beans stay fresh if you throw in a whole bag. I like to weigh out my dose so not sure about the latter.


You can take the hopper off and use it without. There's plenty of room in the throat for a single dose


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Will it really make a difference? I am generally getting good extraction rates with the Porlex.


Yes ............

You will get better flavour clarity with a better grinder

You might even want to try some other type beans as a result


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, just had a look 5 mins ago


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes ............
> 
> You will get better flavour clarity with a better grinder
> 
> You might even want to try some other type beans as a result


you have convinced me. I was getting good exercise with the porlex though. Especially when I choked the machine and had to grind again.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

So the general view here is to replace grinder, then stick with the Gaggia? Or is it only a matter of time?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> So the general view here is to replace grinder, then stick with the Gaggia? Or is it only a matter of time?


If you are using a porlex I'd go grinder first

If you wanna make excellent easy espresso more consistently I'd do both


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> So the general view here is to replace grinder, then stick with the Gaggia? Or is it only a matter of time?


The Classic, with a bit of coaxing, can produce a very good shot. The temperature is a bit erratic, which can be tamed with temp surfing, and pulling more than one shot is a lesson in frustration, especially if you want to make milk based drinks. If you're not bothered by its quirks then it can last you a very long time.

A better machine brings better consistency, the ease of pulling multiple shots and steaming a lot of milk with no wait, its well worth doing when you have the money. But yea, grinder first.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

All my major jumps to improve taste have been delivered by grinder upgrades. Upgrading my machine improved consistency and steam power.

I'd put the grinder upgrade before your machine if you are looking to find that "God Shot". Machine comes next for consistency


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> The Classic, with a bit of coaxing, can produce a very good shot. The temperature is a bit erratic, which can be tamed with temp surfing, and pulling more than one shot is a lesson in frustration, especially if you want to make milk based drinks. If you're not bothered by its quirks then it can last you a very long time.
> 
> A better machine brings better consistency, the ease of pulling multiple shots and steaming a lot of milk with no wait, its well worth doing when you have the money. But yea, grinder first.


Thanks. I have tried the surfing but have found (using another forum suggestion) that leaving on for about 20 mins or until the boiler on/off cycles are quite long, and then extracting without any flush gives the best results. Someone mentioned that the boiler is quite small so a flush is pointless. Be interested to hear your technique?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Thanks. I have tried the surfing but have found (using another forum suggestion) that leaving on for about 20 mins or until the boiler on/off cycles are quite long, and then extracting without any flush gives the best results. Someone mentioned that the boiler is quite small so a flush is pointless. Be interested to hear your technique?


I haven't had a classic in a while, the idea of a temp surf is to get consistency. The boiler cycle has a variance, I can't remember how much off the top of my head, but it's significant enough to matter.

By temp surfing you are getting your brew water to within the same kina range every time, this way your shots should be more consistent. Bare in mind that different beans suit slightly different temperatures, so there is no 100% correct point on the temp surf.

Edit: A lot of other things such as grind, humidity, level tamp, weight of grounds etc etc affect shots as well, being able to get each one of these things so they are as close to the same each time allows you to hone your technique.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Thanks. I have tried the surfing but have found (using another forum suggestion) that leaving on for about 20 mins or until the boiler on/off cycles are quite long, and then extracting without any flush gives the best results. Someone mentioned that the boiler is quite small so a flush is pointless. Be interested to hear your technique?


Have a read and watch the video (link below ). His technique for pulling shots is good for getting close to desired extraction temps.

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/different-approach-to-gaggia-temperature-routine-t22059.html

You could get a PID which are crazy cheap on ebay now and a RTD from Auber to help monitor temps better.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> There's a Mini on gumtree just now in London. Think it's the guy I bought my Royal from. He drives a bit of a hard bargain but it's probably worth waiting for an SJ IMO - one finishing soon http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-commercial-Coffee-Grinder-FULLY-REFURBISHED-SW-LONDON-AMAZING-/161417813287?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2595405d27


This any good do people think?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Mini or the SJ?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was asking about the SJ seems to be a very popular machine here


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends on what condition it is but they're decent grinders. Hard to beat for the money second hand.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there a way to judge the condition on eBay items or best to try and buy from a forum member....sorry for hijacking the thread coffeeguyinlondon....be interested to know what you decide as trying to work out what to get for my first set uo


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Probably best to buy from a forum member but they come more frequently on eBay. If it's a dud you're protected by PayPal but this guy appears to have refurbed it which is positive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can get fantastic bargains on Ebay but you can also get stung. Check seller's feedback. Ask the seller questions about machine if the info isn't in the description.

Buying through the forum will give added peace of mind. Members cherish their kit. Haven't seen any negative feedback on sales through the forum. Prices on the forum will be more realistic too.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

What's a realistic price for a used SJ


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depending on condition 180-250


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Depending on condition 180-250


Good luck with that! I've been watching them on ebay and the last one went for £320 + P&P. Seems they are getting popular, typical, whenever I want to buy something it's always when the market is on the rise - arrrrgh!


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> For one espresso a day you'd probably be best getting a new grinder first. You'll notice a big difference with that.


Hi,

I feel like I might have "outgrown" my Gaggia classic, I've had it for about two years now and I think I can get a descent extraction. I'm wondering what to change first, the actual machine (I'm thinking of a Rancilio Silvia) or my grinder (Gaggia MDF). If I was to change my grinder first, what can of grinder would be a step in the right direction?

I've been satisfied with my current one and I'm afraid if I go for a Mazzer I might essentially have a grinder "too good" for my machine. I am completely wrong here or does it kind of makes sense?

Many Thanks

C.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Grinder first! Its holding back what your Classic can be capable of - that will be even more obvious if you upgrade the classic. As mentioned earlier in this thread - a grinder will give you greater improvements for your money than the espresso machine.

As for jumping up to a Silvia - it would be worth thinking of HX or duel boiler machines. The Silvia is more of a sideways step.

What's your budget for the upgrade?


----------



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

As little as possible! 

I think i'd go for a second hand one to keep the cost down but i could spend a couple of hundred pounds. Would that be a good budget or am I kidding myself?

many thanks

C.


----------

